
Docker Image: Swift for TensorFlow REPL - zachgray
I&#x27;ve created a Docker image to allow users on any OS to easily play around with Swift for TensorFlow without worrying about interfering with any existing Swift&#x2F;Xcode installations or worrying about dependencies.<p>You can drop into the Swift + TensorFlow REPL with the following single command, provided you&#x27;ve got docker installed:<p>docker run  --privileged --cap-add sys_ptrace -it --rm zachgrayio&#x2F;swift-tensorflow-repl<p>From here, you can begin entering swift code and import and use TensorFlow! There&#x27;s usage guides in the official repo, as well as in the dockerfile repo - it&#x27;s here if you&#x27;re curious: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;zachgrayio&#x2F;swift-tensorflow-repl
======
matheist
Isn't running someone else's image as a privileged container a terrible
security practice? Or do I misunderstand what the --privileged flag does?

